# Unterschiede bei der Auflösung



## Boromir (17. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserer Familie gibt es 3 Digitalkameras. Eine Nikon, eine Canon und eine Casio (alles keine Spiegelreflex). Wenn ich Bilder in Photoshop öffne haben diese, je nach Kameramodell unterschiedliche Auflösungen. Die Nikon 300 Pixel/Zoll, die Canon 180 und die Casio 72.
Die Nikon ist eine 8 MP Kamera, die Canon eine 3,2 und die Casio 8,1. Wie kommt die unterschiedliche Auflösung zu stande? Hatte neulich ein paar Bilder von einem Kollegen zu bearbeiten und habe nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich diese in PS geöffnet habe--640 Pixel/Zoll. Habe dann gefragt mit welcher Kamera die gemacht wurden, konnte mein Kollege nicht genau beantworten, irgend ein 99 € Modell von Aldi.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Boromir


----------



## chmee (17. August 2008)

Die dpi-Zahl ist beim Druck erheblich, und dann auch nur in Verbindung mit der Pixelanzahl. Ich vermute, die dpi-Zahl, die man in den EXIF-Daten der Bilder findet, zielt darauf hinaus, jenes Bild in der Größe 9x13 oder 10x15 ausdrucken zu können, ohne dass sich ein Drucker verschluckt. ABER : Der dpi-Wert ist grundsätzlich kein Maß für Auflösung oder Qualität in der Pixelwelt ! Bei Digi-Knippsen zählen Sensorgröße und Pixelauflösung in MPixel oder Horizontal/Vertikalauflösung.

mfg chmee

*Nachtrag : Habe die genannten Werte übersehen. Der Nikonwert 300dpi ist ein üblicher Druckwert, die Canon senkt die dpi-Zahl, um bei weniger Pixeln im Druck größer zu sein, die Casio nimmt einen der Standard-Monitor-dpi-Werte und die Aldi-Maschine protzt mit Werten rum, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie vorgibt, eine 10MP Kamera zu sein und somit einen so hohen dpi-Wert haben muss, damit ein Fotodrucker auf Anhieb ein 10x15cm Bild ausspuckt.. Welche Pixelauflösung hat sie denn ?


----------

